# GSII Touchwiz hardware acceleration code vs ICS



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

So I'm considering getting the GSII when released on Verizon. Rumblings this morning from TBH, have the Nexus Prime also coming to Verizon.

Here's my question:
This may sound odd coming from a fan of AOSP Android, but one of the things I heard that makes the GSII so smooth was that Samsung integrated hardware acceleration into the code for the Touchwiz UI. Is this true? If so, do you think they are sharing this with Google's Android team to include native UI hardware acceleration into ICS so that the Nexus Prime will also have a buttery smooth UI?

Thanks!

Sent using CM4DX


----------



## BSaksouk (Aug 27, 2011)

GSII is indeed hardware accelerated. Very smooth. Comparable to iphone 4 if not better.

We cant really predict if the nexus prime will be hardware accelerated. My guess will be that the new nexus prime will be very fast, hardware accelerated or not.

One major advantage of the GS2 are the codecs. It can play many videos with hardware acceleration. Pure AOSP roms usually lack codecs support and depend on software rendering, which is suboptimal.


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Sadly Verizon isn't getting this phone.
I was waiting for it, now it seems I will have to get a Bionic


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Isn't that what ICS is about? Bringing in hardware acceleration right?


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

It uses hw acceleration natively? I wondered why dice player used exactly the same amount of juice as stock the. That was a waste I guess. Good to know though...


----------

